# 2 Monitor an Intel HD4000 und suspend

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nach dem Aufwachen aus dem Schlafmodus ist mein 2. Monitor(angeschlossen über DVI) nicht initialisiert. Deshalb gehe ich über System --> Einstellungen --> Bildschirme. Dort wähle ich >> gleiches Bild auf allen Bildschirmen<< dann >>Anwenden<< dann wieder >> Vorherige Einstellungen wiederherstellen<<.

Kann man das auch irgendwie automatisieren?

----------

## Finswimmer

Welche DE? KDE?

Bei meinem Laptop und KDE ist es mit kscreen deutlich besser geworden. Der merkt sich die alten Situationen.

Bei meinem Desktop PC mit 2 Monitoren, die logischerweise nicht wechseln, habe ich es fest in die xorg.conf eingetragen.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Welche DE? KDE?
> 
> Bei meinem Laptop und KDE ist es mit kscreen deutlich besser geworden. Der merkt sich die alten Situationen.
> 
> Bei meinem Desktop PC mit 2 Monitoren, die logischerweise nicht wechseln, habe ich es fest in die xorg.conf eingetragen.

 

Hallo,

verwende gnome mit gdm und metacity. Denke ich  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Und das ist eine feststehende Kombination, oder soll das flexibel sein?

Sonst würde ich es einfach in die xorg.conf schreiben...

----------

## Tinitus

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Und das ist eine feststehende Kombination, oder soll das flexibel sein?
> 
> Sonst würde ich es einfach in die xorg.conf schreiben...

 

Kann man das einfach irgendwie aus der laufenden, automatisch generierten config in eine xorg.conf übernehmen?

----------

